# Survivor



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2009)

Team 1

Cement

csb

flbuff

Roadwreck

JR

Chucktown

Dark Knight

rudy

NCYANKEE

snickerd3

klk_pdx

Team A (since no one wants to be team 2)

Supebeard

TXENGRCHICK

mary

willheld

flyer_pe

mudpuppy

Dvinny

Dleg

MA_PE

Captain Worley

gymrat1279

Your first challenge it to pick a name for your team. You need a creative signature with your team name in it so we can tell you apart on here, or use the same avatar. This challenge ends at the same time as the second challenge, but dont wait as we need to be able find you in the second challenge!!! You can change the graphics and sigs/avatars, but the whole group has to change them at the same time (or within 24 hours) There isnt a vote for this challenge, but if a member does more to help than the team can consider that for the second challenge!

Your second challenge is to debate the following on its merits:

Team 1 will debate that _Lord of the Rings _was far superior than _Star Wars Episode I-III_

Team A will debate that _Star Wars Epsiode I-III _was far superior than _Lord of the Rings_

Winner will be decided by vote in the Shoot the Breeze forum on which team has done a better job of proving its point, you may use anything you think is necessary to prove your assignment.

Debate will end at EST Sunday @ Midnight (2-1-09)

Before the vote is taken, each team will PM me about who they think most deserves immunity, and you can vote for yourself for immunity ONE time during the game. Member with most votes wins immunity.

After the debate (Challenge) and we decide "who lost" the losing team will PM me with their vote for who they want to get rid of, if you do not vote, you vote for yourself (I will let you know when its time for tribal council)

Basically if your team loses, then that team votes for the person who they think did the least work, or didnt help out their team.....

Remember theres no crying in baseball or about this stupid game, if it goes the way it should there will be one winner and 18 losers! 

Good Luck

Start debating in this thread now- Dont start other threads about this challenge.....

passwords to the survivor sub forums have been sent to one team member for each to distribute!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2009)

and we have room for one more as we have 10 on one team and 11 on the other, so you have one more chance to play if you want, next person to post gets the spot!


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2009)

COME ON! Which would you rather have sex with?

OR

Lord of the Rings wins


----------



## klk (Jan 27, 2009)

Can I play? I missed out on the 10K thread and this sounds like fun.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not even playing and I have to comment on this one!!!!! CSB....is there something you're not telling us? and BTW....you JUST moved up a few more notches on the HOT meter!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 27, 2009)

good point.



csb said:


> COME ON! Which would you rather have sex with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chock one up for SW 1 through 3.


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2009)

Getting it on with your sister doesn't count.







Point LOTR


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh, and this dude equals minus one for Star Wars:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2009)

okay klk_pdx is added to Team 1


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 27, 2009)

:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 27, 2009)

Definitely not :f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 27, 2009)

and I think we're even on the Tattoos:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 27, 2009)

I heard Obama likes Lord of the Rings. . .


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 27, 2009)

Top 10 Reasons that SW is better than LOTR:

10. The relevent backstory can be told in a 30-second scroll, not a 900-page novel.

9. Obi-wan's hair still looks soft and managable even after fighting on every planet this side of the Kessel Run. Aragorn's? Ha!

8. Obi-wan would have sensed the destruction of Moria. " . . . as if a thousand dwarves cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced."

7. Hrmph. I did not see a SINGLE half-naked elf dancer ANYWHERE in Rivendell...

6. The Star Wars cast list is more diverse. LOTR is whiter than Tren Lott's Christmas party.

5. Officer: Lord Vader we have reached an unknown planet in the uncharted regions of space. It is supposedly refered to as Middle Earth. Vader:Sounds boring. Blow it up.

4. Thrill as an old man tries to figure out how to open an old door!

3. In LOTR, short guys with pointy ears run away like pansies at the sight of danger. In Star Wars, short guys with pointy ears KICK ASS!!!!

2. The force is the ultimate power, while the ring does little more than compliment a fancy outfit.

And the #1 reason that Star Wars is better than Lord of the Rings...

Three words: Slave Girl Outfit


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 27, 2009)

At least Star Wars has an actual villain, not some stupid burning eye sitting on top of a tower.

In Star Wars, Christopher Lee was beaten by an ass-kicking Jedi named Yoda. In LOTR, he was beaten by a slow-moving tree named.... oh, who cares what his name was. HE WAS A TREE, for crying out loud!!

Crap Gollum's grammar is


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2009)

... awesome totally, Yoda's grammar is, in comparison.

I pity the fools that mess with the A-team!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2009)

:ghey:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2009)

:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2009)

...not that there's anything wrong with that... :dunno:


----------



## klk (Jan 28, 2009)

Um, I think you guys are thinking of the wrong movies: Star Wars Episodes I through III were as follows:

Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones

Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith

The Phantom Menace was a complete menace! I shiver just thinking about having to listen to Jar Jar talk:

"Weesa all sinking and no power. Whena yousa thinking we are in trouble?"

Point for LOTR!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah but I hear Jar Jar has sick cunnilingus skills.

Frodo is hung like a hamster. Chicks DON'T dig hobbits.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2009)

Just a reminder:

:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's my suggestion for the A-Team's signature. I have no ability to upload this anywhere from work, so if you like it, someone please take care of uploading it somewhere where we can link it as a signature image:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> I heard Obama likes Lord of the Rings. . .


SW I-III Wins.

That was easy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm with Dleg on the A-team siggy.

SWI-III featured Natalie Portman, an actress lusted after by every red bllod heterosexual male.

LOTR had Viggo Mortensen, an actor lusted after, so I'm told, by every red blooded homosexual male.

SW wins!!!


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

*comin to getcha!*


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, Dleg is banned until 5 PM EST for his blatant display of homophobic tendencies.

16 hours of manditory sensitivity training will follow.

See you Thursday Island Boy!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 28, 2009)

There were no gays in Star Wars, only cool ass whooping Jedi Knights (and Sith Lords....also cool). Besides that....the force is something that cannot be defeated.

Frodo and the other guy had a very :f_115m_e45d7af: :f_115m_e45d7af: like relationship.

Common'...what is nicer than moving things without touching them and convince idiots that they are really idiots just by waving your hand? Beat that LORs!!!!!

:bio:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

There is a Star Wars Convention held in Las Vegas in July.

At that convention the Lord of the Rings sets up a booth.

3 POINTS for Star Wars.

(1 point for having a Vegas convention)

(1 point for LOTR not having one)

(1 point for LOTR just being ghey)


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

all refrences to slave girl are irrelevant since this is epi 1=3. all you got is whiney Anakin the dark lord in waiting. and freakin Jar-Jar.

Pitiful!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

cement said:


> all refrences to slave girl are irrelevant since this is epi 1=3. all you got is whiney Anakin the dark lord in waiting. and freakin Jar-Jar.
> Pitiful!


If I'm not mistaken, we also have Natalie Portman, who is way hotter than Carrie Fisher ever thought about being.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Star Wars Episode II brings in Samual L. Jackson.

He kicks ass. LOTR does not.

1 POINT SW


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> If I'm not mistaken, we also have Natalie Portman, who is way hotter than Carrie Fisher ever thought about being.


she fools areound with an 8 year old.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

Dleg said:


> :f_115m_e45d7af:


I think you're forgetting about the sexual relationship between C3PO and R2D2.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2009)

Ha Ha! I see that one of my LOTR is Gay pictures was replaced with an "I love Boners" picture as punishment for my blatant hotlinking. Even better!!!!

Star Wars rules. LOTR doesn't have Lego sets, either. I get to buy and build star wars lego for my kids all the time.

If I caught them playing with frodo dolls I would have to send them away for re-training.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

cement said:


> she fools areound with an 8 year old.


So that's another point for SW...our hero was scoring with Natalie Portman when he was 8!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ Well played.

in LOTR the hero was scoring with an 8 year old boy too, but their hero was a DUDE.

ghey. :f_115m_e45d7af:

1 Point Star Wars


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> There is a Star Wars Convention held in Las Vegas in July.
> At that convention the Lord of the Rings sets up a booth.
> 
> 3 POINTS for Star Wars.
> ...


Ah, but you are forgetting that there is a LOTR TOUR in New Zealand http://www.lordoftheringstours.co.nz/

Tour of actual filming site beats convention

And while we're at it...

Star Wars 1-3 ruined Obi Wan. C'mon, remember that scene where he does the musical number with Nicole Kidman?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2009)

LOTR won 17 Oscars

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lord_of_t...#Academy_Awards

SW I-III won no Oscars but did win 4 Razzie Awards

SW I: Worst Supporting Actor -"Jar-Jar Binks"- Ahmed Best (voice of Jar-Jar Binks)

SW II: Worst Screenplay- George Lucas- Jonathan Hales

SW II: Worst Supporting Actor - Hayden Christensen

SW III: Worst Supporting Actor - Hayden Christensen

Winner LOTR

SW Episode I-III = Terrible and George Lucas is a douche bag for ruining the Star Wars franchise.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

hmmmmmmm.........

let me see. Would I rather have a boring ass gold ring, or a cool ass Light Saber that all the ladies see as a flashy phallic symbol?

WINNER Star Wars.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

No one in LOTR rings ever had trouble getting their sword up. "The Force" sometimes has trouble getting that "saber" up when nervous or scared or drunk...


----------



## maryannette (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> hmmmmmmm.........
> let me see. Would I rather have a boring ass gold ring, or a cool ass Light Saber that all the ladies see as a flashy phallic symbol?
> 
> WINNER Star Wars.


_*I* _would even rather have the *[SIZE=12pt]LIGHT SABER!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

*PLEASE NOTE THE CHALLENGE*

The challenge was _technically_ to compare SW Ep I-III to Lord of the Rings.

LORD OF THE RINGS, not Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring, or its equivalents.

No no. You get to argue on behalf of the 1978 animated fantasy feature, The Lord of the Rings, featuring this STUNNING CGI work.


----------



## jroyce (Jan 28, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Top 10 Reasons that SW is better than LOTR:
> 10. The relevent backstory can be told in a 30-second scroll, not a 900-page novel.
> 
> 9. Obi-wan's hair still looks soft and managable even after fighting on every planet this side of the Kessel Run. Aragorn's? Ha!
> ...



Not that I am playing or anything.... but you at least have to come up with your own stuff....

http://www.theforce.net/humor/topten/ct10_...terthanlotr.asp


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Anakin vs. Frodo in a fight.

Winner Star Wars.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

jroyce said:


> Not that I am playing or anything.... That's right you're not!!
> but you at least have to come up with your own stuff....Who said plagurism wasn't allowed?
> 
> http://www.theforce.net/humor/topten/ct10_...terthanlotr.asp


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 28, 2009)

Hot





Not (unless :ghey: )





Clear SW victory!


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

Anakin is evil of his own accord...Frodo is only evil with the Ring.

Good beats evil.

Point- LOTR


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

If you know the series, Anakin is good at the beginning and at the end. He just decides TO RULE THE UNIVERSE in between.

1 Point SW


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> If you know the series, Anakin is good at the beginning and at the end. He just decides TO RULE THE UNIVERSE in between.
> 1 Point SW


yea, but he is evil at the end of episode 3, which is as far as you get to go in this discussion.

point LOTR


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ You mean WHEN he is RULING THE FREAKIN' UNIVERSE?

We'll take our point back now.

TOP - another point.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

Point SW - LOTR has repeated instances of men openly weeping.

Point SW - SW technology and structures required advanced engineering practices. LOTR has hobbits that dig out dirt homes in hillsides.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ You mean WHEN he is RULING THE FREAKIN' UNIVERSE?
> We'll take our point back now.
> 
> TOP - another point.


You mean when he was a whinny little bitch crying about killing his wife? We'll take that point back now thank you


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

jroyce said:


> Not that I am playing or anything.... but you at least have to come up with your own stuff....
> http://www.theforce.net/humor/topten/ct10_...terthanlotr.asp


I'm sure all these people took their own photos for use in this thread as well. Google is my first stop when arguing anything. And you're right, you're not playing.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

Point SW - A car can be seen driving in the background in one of the LOTR scenes. Point lost by LOTR for operating on such a huge budget and still screwing up the editing.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> You mean when he was a whinny little bitch crying about killing his wife? We'll take that point back now thank you


You said it. He got married. We'll take our point back now, because marriage for Frodo was denied with Prop 8.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

Remember when Anakin shot his hunting buddy in the face?






point-LOTR


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

Point taken back and awarded to Star Wars for taking Cheney off planet earth and putting him in outer space.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

Point taken back for what Star Wars did to this poor child:


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> You said it. He got married. We'll take our point back now, because marriage for Frodo was denied with Prop 8.


Frodo lived in middle earth, best I can tell that isn't in California and thus not under the jurisdiction of prop. 8


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2009)

csb said:


> Point taken back for what Star Wars did to this poor child:


and this poor child


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

> Life Sized Satanic Doll Serves As Masturbation Toy For America's YouthAction Alert!
> 
> When Mrs. Tawny Huxton opened her son Timmy's bedroom door, she was shocked to see his innocent white hiney nestled into the new 7ft Jar Jar Binks doll she had bought him for his birthday. Lately, many Americans have suffered similar incidents. Young children are being seduced by the character of George Lucas' latest Star Wars Movie. Jar Jar's soothing voice, and timid childlike manners, seem to lure young teens into a world of lustful abandon. Unsuspecting parents purchase the popular life-size doll, only to find out later that it is being used by the child as a masturbation toy.
> 
> ...



Hmm...did somebody say...SATAN?


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> and this poor child


Point taken back and awarded to SW for Star Wars kid. He won a cash settlement against the families of the kids who put that online.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Frodo lived in middle earth, best I can tell that isn't in California and thus not under the jurisdiction of prop. 8


So you're saying Ghey marriage is legal in middle earth, and therefore Frodo got married?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> So you're saying Ghey marriage is legal in middle earth, and therefore Frodo got married?


no, I think you said he was gay b/c you insinuated that he could not get married due to the passage of proposition 8. I merely pointed out that prop 8 doesn't have any authority over Frodo.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

csb said:


> Hmm...did somebody say...SATAN?


Awsome, SW sex toys. Thanks we'll take the point!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I merely pointed out that prop 8 doesn't have any authority over Frodo.


Yes, but THE FORCE does.

Thanks for the point.


----------



## klk (Jan 28, 2009)

George Lucas raped the Star Wars movies!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^ You just pointed out one of the best uses for StormTroopers. And there's a zillion of them.

A ZILLION POINTS for Star Wars. Thanks.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

-Episode III: First movie EVER to rake in more than $50 million on its opening day

-Biggest simultaneous global release ever (104 countries)

-Weekend earnings over $100 mil: more than DOUBLE that of the final part of the LOTR triology.

3 points Star Wars, and that's just for Ep III alone.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it's the same car...


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I'll take exhibit A to work.

Point Star Wars.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

Supe is part of the Ambiguously Gay Duo

Point for our team.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

csb said:


> Supe is part of the Ambiguously Gay Duo
> Point for our team.


Supe is NOT part of the AGD.

Frodo and Sam both are.

Point taken back.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

Engineering logic- if landcruiser=AGD car and Supe is taking Exhibit A to work then Supe must be either Lance or Gary.

Point remains with original team.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> ^^^ You just pointed out one of the best uses for StormTroopers. And there's a zillion of them.
> 
> A ZILLION POINTS for Star Wars. Thanks.



Point for LOTR because DV thinks it's okay to have butt sex with Storm Troopers.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

csb said:


> Engineering logic- if landcruiser=AGD car and Supe is taking Exhibit A to work then Supe must be either Lance or Gary.
> Point remains with original team.


Exhibit A was the Dodge Ram parked in the background.

Point returns to SW.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Point for LOTR because DV thinks it's okay to have butt sex with Storm Troopers.


DAMN STRAIGHT I DO.









POINT FOR SW


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

uh oh...I found your tattoo

(all in good humor...last one, I promise)

oh, and point for LOTR...


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

Arowin and Gladriel, the original ELFs

vs Darth maul with his doulble ended unmentionable.

I'll take two points for the big red one, and take one from star hags. thank you.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

Samwise scored the winning touchdown...

6 points, LOTR


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

*GAME OVER*

50 gazillion points Star Wars.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> DAMN STRAIGHT I DO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't just assume that storm troopers are women. The standard assumption is that since they are on the front lines they would be men. These are just butterface women wearing storm trooper costumes. Zillion points taken back from SW and awarded to LOTR. And does your wife know about this little fettish?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

csb said:


> Samwise scored the winning touchdown...
> 
> 
> 6 points, LOTR


7 POINTS for SW for the exact same reason.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> *GAME OVER*
> 50 gazillion points Star Wars.


GAME OVER ^ is right.

Who's got butterface there Chumptown?


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

CSB's back tattoo:






Point Star Wars

RUDY played for Notre Dame. Point Star Wars.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> CSB's back tattoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait! What? That atrocity is a point for Star Wars? I think not. 1 Zillion points deducted from SW



Supe said:


> RUDY played for Notre Dame. Point Star Wars.


How is that a point for Star Wars? That's like me saying "The sky is blue - point to LOTR"


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

I just shot coffee out of my nose.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

look what comes up when you do an image search for "DVINNY"


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Wait! What? That atrocity is a point for Star Wars? I think not. 1 Zillion points deducted from SW


It goes to team A, because its on the back of a Team 1 player.



> How is that a point for Star Wars? That's like me saying "The sky is blue - point to LOTR"


Because Notre Dame sucks. And Rudy barely even cracked ESPN's top 25 sports movies listing.

And minus a point, because Sam is wearing this sweater:


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

I let myself go studying for the PE...

Anakin had a rat tail. Point LOTR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 28, 2009)

SW: Suprcool ships blasting around the universe.

LOTR: Men in tunics trudging up a mountain.

Point: SW


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

Sam and Frodo had perms.

Point SW.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> It goes to team A, because its on the back of a Team 1 player.


Even so, that Star Wars tattoo is a crime against nature and thus points must be deducted from SW.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

LOTR convinced people that THIS was a good idea. Point SW.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Even so, that Star Wars tattoo is a crime against nature and thus points must be deducted from SW.


Then CSB must be jailed and booted off the team!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> LOTR convinced people that THIS was a good idea. Point SW.



No, Star Trek and Dr. Spock convinced people that was a good idea. Since Star Trek and Star Wars are similar in that they're both just a bunch of douche bags flying around in space ships and they both have Star in the title, thus the point must be deducted from SW and awarded to LOTR.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> No, Star Trek and Dr. Spock convinced people that was a good idea. Since Star Trek and Star Wars are similar in that they're both just a bunch of douche bags flying around in space ships and they both have Star in the title, thus the point must be deducted from SW and awarded to LOTR.


Root cause analysis shows that the photo in question was from a blog posted by the patient titled "How to give yourself elf ears".

There are no elves in Star Wars or Star Trek. Also, elven ear tips are commercially available in costume form. Spock ears are Trek only, and in no way affiliated with Star Wars.

Point deducted from LOTR and returned to SW.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

vs.

lusone: LOTR


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Then CSB must be jailed and booted off the team!


While it's obvious that's not me, you posted your own tat elsewhere on the board...


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

team Jar Jar has been pretty quiet.

COUGH *losers!* COUGH


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^ That'd be 2 points.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> You can't just assume that storm troopers are women. The standard assumption is that since they are on the front lines they would be men. These are just butterface women wearing storm trooper costumes. Zillion points taken back from SW and awarded to LOTR. And does your wife know about this little fettish?


As a matter of fact, it is known that ALL storm troopers are male. They are clones of Jenga Fett. Therefore, the female stormtrooper DOES NOT EXIST.

Point LOTR


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Then please show me ONE single sexy LOTR halloween outfit for a woman. Didn't think so.

We'll take that POINT. SW.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2009)

Elves are immortal, all biological characters in SW are mortal.

Point LOTR


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

One word.

YODA.






Point SW.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2009)

Gandalf.

Point LOTR.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you serious? Yoda vs. Gandolf? That's another point for SW. Just for you even trying it.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Are you serious? Yoda vs. Gandolf? That's another point for SW. Just for you even trying it.


what's so special about Yoda? Aside from poor grammar.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> what's so special about Yoda? Aside from poor grammar.


Another Point for SW that question does give.

Start a poll in the PE exam results section that says "PICK ONE" yoda or gandolf. What do you think would happen?

exactly. Point SW.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> what's so special about Yoda? Aside from poor grammar.



Giant douchebag he is.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 28, 2009)

Fucking War Elephants!!!!!!!






point LOTR


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yoda = master swordsman (light sabersman)

Point SW.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Giant douchebag he is.


^^^ Giant? If you don't know the subject matter, you should not attempt to debate it.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> ^^^ Giant? If you don't know the subject matter, you should not attempt to debate it.



Giant douchebag. Not giant Yoda. The adjective is describing the noun "douchebag", not describing the proper noun "Yoda." Point for LOTR because DV is a giant douchebag. Just kidding DV.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Fucking War Elephants!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forementioned elephants were killed by a single arrow, spear, and sword throughout the film. You can't take down a spaceship with an arrow.

Point SW.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Fucking War Elephants!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War elephants? A pachyderm is supposed to be scary? They're circus creatures!!

Point SW.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

ELF

lusone:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Fucking War Elephants!!!!!!!
> point LOTR


Nothing in SW ever caused me get the "Baby Elephant March" tune stuck in my head.

Point: SW


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

Not an Elf.

lusone:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Giant douchebag. Not giant Yoda. The adjective is describing the noun "douchebag", not describing the proper noun "Yoda." Point for LOTR because DV is a giant douchebag. Just kidding DV.


LOTR fans do nerdy shit like talk about grammer, nouns, and adjectives. That makes them douches.

SW fans just kick ass.

Point SW.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Not an Elf.
> 
> lusone:


I beg to differ. Have you seen how short she is?

Natalie Portman = hot elf.

Point LOTR


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

her ears are pointy too.

definitely ELF wannabe

lusone:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

lusone: LOTR

No freaky stormtrooper fettishes required.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

-1 for SW


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

whoa! didn't see this one coming!

-1 sw


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ That reminds me.... the LOTR had two charachters with the names PIPPIN BILBO's

2 Points for SW


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> lusone: LOTR
> 
> No freaky stormtrooper fettishes required.


Just think, in 20 years, that will look like this. +1 Star Wars.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

-1,000,000,000 to SW for creating that abomination.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

cement said:


> -1,000,000,000 to SW for creating that abomination.


Sorry bud, can't hold it against Star Wars for LOTR's crappy casting. +1.0e9 to SW.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

I think this is more the case of the SW teams defective mental processes to dream that up.


----------



## Fudgey (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey I wanna play! Am I doing it right?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> Just think, in 20 years, that will look like this. +1 Star Wars.


That's simply speculation at best. I think Steven Tyler's heroin addiction might have a little to do with his crow's feet. Here is what your beloved princess Leia looks like now. In a game of "who would you do", any objective person would pick Miss Tyler. lusone: for LOTR


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

cement said:


> I think this is more the case of the SW teams defective mental processes to dream that up.


I don't think it's a very in-depth mental process. He put his Tab A into Slot B and popped out Kid C. Who you then stuck in your crappy nerd-flick. I mean, they're even wearing the same makeup.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> That's simply speculation at best. I think Steven Tyler's heroin addiction might have a little to do with his crow's feet. Here is what your beloved princess Leia looks like now. In a game of "who would you do", any objective person would pick Miss Tyler. lusone: for LOTR


She's not in Episodes I-III. Please refer to our relevent actress, Ms. Portman.

-1 for LOTR.

And heroin doesn't give you lips big enough to swallow the Louisiana Purchase.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> She's not in Episodes I-III. Please refer to our relevent actress, Ms. Portman.
> -1 for LOTR.
> 
> And heroin doesn't give you lips big enough to swallow the Louisiana Purchase.



You just proved my point. Liv Tyler has perfect DSLs. If she inherited that trait from her dad then oh well. Enuf said. At least I'm not having butt sex with storm troopers. lusone: for LOTR.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> You just proved my point. Liv Tyler has perfect DSLs. If she inherited that trait from her dad then oh well. Enuf said. At least I'm not having butt sex with storm troopers. lusone: for LOTR.


If those DSL's are sexy, then these must be too. +1 SW.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

Supe said:


> If those DSL's are sexy, then these must be too. +1 SW.



Serious question: I didn't think Jaba was in episodes 1-3?

Again, in a game of "who would you do", you're one sick f*#@ if you pick Jaba the Hut.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

&lt;ZING&gt;

and what about George Lucas giving fans of episode 4 and 5 that ^storm trooper treatment^ with the Jar Jar infused 1, 2 and 3?

- 1 jillion to SW


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

cement said:


> &lt;ZING&gt;
> and what about George Lucas giving fans of episode 4 and 5 that ^storm trooper treatment^ with the Jar Jar infused 1, 2 and 3?
> 
> - 1 jillion to SW


How about that treatment of three films infused with a sappier-than-normal Elijah Wood?

-1 jillion to LOTR


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

the decisions of the casting director are insignificant in comparison to the defective screenplay that left SW fans wanting less.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

cement said:


> the decisions of the casting director are insignificant in comparison to the defective screenplay that left SW fans wanting less.


-Episode III: First movie EVER to rake in more than $50 million on its opening day

-Biggest simultaneous global release ever (104 countries)

-Weekend earnings over $100 mil: more than DOUBLE that of the final part of the LOTR triology.

I guess LOTR fans just wanted a LOT less?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2009)

LOTR fans got 1 movie a year for three years. SW fans had to wait 20 some years for a prequel, then 2 to 3 yrs for II and III.

Instant gratification +3 LOTR


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 28, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> LOTR fans got 1 movie a year for three years. SW fans had to wait 20 some years for a prequel, then 2 to 3 yrs for II and III.
> Instant gratification +3 LOTR


Quality is worth waiting for

-3 LOTR


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Quality is worth waiting for-3 LOTR


SW 1-3 was quality? Me thinks you are wong.

-300 SW


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> SW 1-3 was quality? Me thinks you are wong.
> -300 SW


LOTR had novels to go by, an book of concept art that came out years and years before the movie, and still managed to stink it up.

-300 LOTR


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

see, the problem is that Team A (for Ass?) focuses on thier unnatural attraction to frodo, while Team 1 (aptly named) stresses the quality of the LOTR series by comparison the weak effort on the fading SW series.

+ a whole bunch, thank you.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2009)

LOTR was written by a luddite, tree-huggin hermit who thought humanity would be better off with no technology and some sort of feudal communistic society

Star Wars was written by a red-blooded American capitalist of the highest order, and a giant fan of engineering and technology, to boot.

Game over. Star Wars wins on EB, hands down.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

whoa, I thought you were in time out today?

and lusone: for TOP


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

Dleg said:


> LOTR was written by a luddite, tree-huggin hermit who thought humanity would be better off with no technology and some sort of feudal communistic society


Obama wrote books?


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

cement said:


> see, the problem is that Team A (for Ass?) focuses on thier unnatural attraction to frodo, while Team 1 (aptly named) stresses the quality of the LOTR series by comparison the weak effort on the fading SW series.
> + a whole bunch, thank you.


SW gave the saga room to be developed and appease its loyal fans 20 some odd years later. LOTR took three years to load its fruits up on a boat and send them into oblivion with no opportunity for future revival.

+ a whole bunch to SW.

And Dleg just sealed the deal.

Also: Arwen ignores the laws of stormwater modeling in the river scene. -50 LOTR.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2009)

cement said:


> Obama wrote books?


ZING!


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

are you from Orlando Supe?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2009)

No, but I hear that a certain Orlando stormwater modeler was instrumental in the development of sets for LOTR. And when he was done, he mistakenly began to believe he was the giant evil eye thingy (can't remember the name now - too :f_115m_e45d7af: ) and started pushing people around on engineering forums.

minus 100,000 for LOTR.

And no , I am not in "time out" unless I missed the proclamation where cement was given powers to put a member of the other team on time out.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

I was.

So pipe down.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

cement said:


> see, the problem is that Team A (for Ass?) focuses on thier unnatural attraction to frodo, while Team 1 (aptly named) stresses the quality of the LOTR series by comparison the weak effort on the fading SW series.
> + a whole bunch, thank you.


Fading SW series?

# of LOTR novels including those not made into films &lt;10

# of SW novels several hundred and counting

Not a lot of fading going on there.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

a story that is well told can end gracefully. while a disaster may spawn uncounted fan fictions.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2009)

cement said:


> I was.
> So pipe down.





> OK, Dleg is banned until 5 PM EST for his blatant display of homophobic tendencies.
> 16 hours of manditory sensitivity training will follow.
> 
> See you Thursday Island Boy!


Well even if you were (I checked and you're full of shit), it's past 5 EST anyway so GAME ON!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2009)

Minus 1,345 for LOTR:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2009)

Let's talk diversity and racial tolerance now:

In LOTR it's humans, elves (attractive white people with pointy ears), and hobbits (short white people) killing hordes of "lesser" and "evil" races that are - surprise! - not white.

In SW you've got humans teaming up with not only humans of different races, but entirely different species of alien beings, artificial intelligence, and even individuals with disabilities (Jar Jar). And while some could argue that the new Clone Wars series on cartoon network stereotypes or degrades droids, the evidence of SW I through VI suggests otherwise: droids are treated as valued and loved members of the team.

In LOTR the battles are fought to "protect" the humanoid's society from the savage "other races."

In SW I-III, battles are fought to liberate oppressed alien races, spread representative democracy, and restore free trade throughout the entire_ universe_.

I think SW clearly wins in these important contemporary measures of civilization.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

cement said:


> a story that is well told can end gracefully. while a disaster may spawn uncounted fan fictions.


A well constructed universe can be endlessly expanded upon.

Graceful ending = "and they lived happily ever after". Kinda like one of those little fairy tale movies they play on the Disney Channel.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

Star Wars 1-3 was such shit, they had to start bagging it.

Plus 700 Billion for LOTR and a future stimulus package to be named.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2009)

here are the heros


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2009)

^ I don't see what's so hot about Natalie Portman...she kinda looks like a dude


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^ FOUL!!!! -1 point from an impartial judge!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

It's OK NCcarguy, that pic is of TWO LOTR fans trying their best to be cool. THEY FAILED.

+1 SW


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Star wars is based on the Akira Kurosawa film *The Seven Samurai*, a 1954 Japanese masterpiece wherein a team of 19th Century Samurai free a princess by attacking a space station.[/SIZE]

Japanese knock off

-10000 SW


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Hayden Christensen's lifeless an horrible acting job as anikan[/SIZE]

-24 SW


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Frodo to Bilbo: "Bilbo, what's the best thing about having sex with twenty eight year olds?"

Bilbo to Frodo: "I don't know Frodo?"

Frodo to Bilbo: "That there's twenty of them".

+1 SW


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Hayden Christensen's lifeless an horrible acting job as anikan


IF you are that into the THESBIAN crap, then go watch the LOTRs. If you want to see a good movie with lots of action that KICKS ASS, then go watch Star Wars.

+1 SW.

the Film Actors Guilds (FAGs) said LOTR is a good movie. Another point SW


----------



## klk (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> If you want to see a good movie with lots of action that KICKS ASS, then go watch Star Wars.


No, Star Wars I-III were not good movies! They had lots of whiny brats played by bad actors with horrible dialogs and poor action scenes. George Lucas ruined star war!

+1 LOTR


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2009)

SW is a space opera

+ 1 LOTR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Frodo to Bilbo: "Bilbo, what's the best thing about having sex with twenty eight year olds?"
> Bilbo to Frodo: "I don't know Frodo?"
> 
> Frodo to Bilbo: "That there's twenty of them".
> ...



This coming from the guy that likes having butt sex with storm troopers.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

Star Wars has the ultimate in bad guys. Darth Maul is awesome and EVERYONE on the planet can recognize Darth Vader.

LOTR has a freakin' eyeball.??? ?? WTF????

A shitload of points to SW.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)

CHECK MATE.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 28, 2009)

:vadar: :vadar: :vadar: :vadar: :vadar: :vadar: :vadar: :vadar: :vadar: :vadar:

It's an EB emoticon! Points for SW.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2009)

Let's talk religion.

If humans of the future discover partial copies of the Star Wars films, it could very well be enough to serve as the basis for a new religion for humankind.

If future humans discover LOTR, they'll just take it as evidence that early humans lived primitively and had no centralized spiritual theory.

It is a little known fact that an ancient sumerian series of epic poems titled (in ancient sumerian) the "bib le" served as inspiration for the "Bible" of the Judeao-Christian belief system. In bib le, a series of heroes set off on quests to free their people, etc., from raging hordes of mummies. For example, in "bib le II" the hero "moses" uses what can only be called "The Force" to move the ocean aside to cross the Red Sea and smash the raging zombie hordes behind him.

Up until 2004 the only known copy of "bib le" was a very incomplete set of scrolls discovered in a cave in Israel. Carbon dating has placed its age at around 4,100 BC. It is believed, among some, that the "Bible" was based on this incomplete account.

But the discovery of a complete set of scrolls in Iraq in 2004 revealed the true nature of the epic poem series: it was the world's first action adventure.

So mark my words, 10,000 years in the future, humans will be worshiping "The Force" at "Jedi Temples". Frodo will have disappeared from humankind's imagination.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

well that's just bullocks.

lusone: LOTR


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes it is.

Star Wars +10!


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, so that was alot to take in one bite. but I've had an aperitiv, walked the dogs under beautiful night sky, and had time to think this over.

SO what you are saying is that after Obama's failed attempt to socialize our system, with a negative impact to the economy greater than a second 9/11 attack, our enemies, emboldened by an incompetent foriegn policy of appeasement launch a nuke attack on us ending in apocolypse.

aliens arrive some time later and find SW 1-3 and the magnificent LOTR trilogy to judge our society.

in SW 1-3 they find a Jar Jar infused vehicle for special effects that ends with evil winning (apparently)

in LOTR they find a masterful triumph of good over evil in a rich, well portrayed parable.

Unless they are pure evil themselves, LOTR by a trillion lightyears.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

Of course evil is portrayed as winning - SW 1-3 would be the "old testament" to them. Fire and brimstone, that sort of thing. What religion doesn't have a good scare story to inspire it's members to behave?

SW 4-6 is then the new testament, the capstone to their new religion, the triumph of The Force.

LOTR is just a story.

SW takes it.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

there is no 4-6.

LOTR wins


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

Even though we are debating the merits of episodes 1-3, in a future scenario we cannot rule out the possibility that the future humans won't find the final trilogy. Otherwise we might as well argue what might happen if the future humans found only "Fellowship of the Ring", an equally dismal prospect.

But _irregardless_ (just grinding that word in with the italics), the first 3 star wars still lay out the basis for an entire spiritual belief system and holds out the promise of the coming of a savior, in which case, finding just those three episodes may in fact create a more compelling religion,one which is waiting for its savior to fly in and destroy evil.

Yesss! SW pulls out the win!


----------



## PE-ness (Jan 29, 2009)

Am I too late to join? I have a feeling I am.

So I will pass judgment so far: Star Wars is winning. And it always will.

But for some reason I felt right at home in Lord of the Rings. I felt like I could really identify with most of the characters....


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

that might work if you are going to throw the rules out the window.

but that won't work.

you see, the BIG RED ONE is watching you. and we play by the rules.

lusone: &lt;--see even this guy is for us!


----------



## PE-ness (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sorry. I was under the impression there were no rules.



> Winner will be decided by vote in the Shoot the Breeze forum on which team has done a better job of proving its point, *you may use anything you think is necessary to prove your assignment.*


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the effort PE-ness, but really, we don't need you to win. Not against LOTR anyway. Maybe you _would_ fit in better with "the big red one" though...



> you see, the BIG RED ONE is watching you.


With it's one eye? I'm getting kind of creeped out here...

:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## testee (Jan 29, 2009)

I heard he is a big red one.

so there are no limits, you can add any book or movie? I think you guys would do well with "Anne of Green Gables" or summat.

gee wiz.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Team One, I have a draft signature for you to consider. I didn't have time to fully "flesh it out", but you get the picture:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 29, 2009)

ohhhh ... creepy. ^^

+1 for SW


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Star Wars was the inspiration for Spaceballs, one of the all time great Mel Brooks movies. Point SW.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Star Wars was the inspiration for Spaceballs, one of the all time great Mel Brooks movies. Point SW.



Mel Brooks was making fun of Star Wars meaning he thought it sucked. Point taken away from SW and awarded to LOTR.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

Which evil army would you not want to go up against?

Hapless Droids







Or blood thirsty orcs?






I don't care if they droids have lasers, they were defeated by a civilization of Jar-Jar's,

+1 LOTR


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Mel Brooks was making fun of Star Wars meaning he thought it sucked. Point taken away from SW and awarded to LOTR.



Having never made fun of it, LOTR must not even be worth his time.

Point SW.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Dleg, you forgot the Big Red One's fireman helmet, if you catch my drift.

Oh, and for having a big red one eyed thing as the evil entity, -15 LOTR.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Having never made fun of it, LOTR must not even be worth his time.
> Point SW.



Actually, when I talked to Mel about it he said that LOTR was so well done and flawless that there was nothing to make fun of. In addition to that, Mel is a huge fan of LOTR. He also wipes his ass with Star Wars memorabilia.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, with a little more time I could make it more anatomically correct. You know, for a big red one.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

I would think that the [SIZE=36pt]A[/SIZE]ss team would be into a big red one.

after all, they are into stormtrooper butts, from what I have read.


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Star wars is based on the Akira Kurosawa film *The Seven Samurai*, a 1954 Japanese masterpiece wherein a team of 19th Century Samurai free a princess by attacking a space station.
> Japanese knock off
> 
> -10000 SW
> ...


The LOTR movies were based off of the "Safety Dance" music video. -10000 LOTR.

And if it wasn't, -10000 LOTR for looking like the Safety Dance music video.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

LOTR does look like the Safety Dance video!!!

I think you were more than generous not to slam them more.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

have you guys considered a goatse picture as your siggy?

it might work for you.

- a ludicris amount SW


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

cement said:


> have you guys considered a goatse picture as your siggy?
> it might work for you.
> 
> - a ludicris amount SW



A traveling band of Hobbits, merrily making their way along their journey... I think Fromo and Dilbo are a litte more apt to partake in some goatse action than the SW clan.

Might I suggest this as the Team 0 sig pic? It's got your two main characters, so it's appropriate.







- a ludicris amount of LOTR.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 29, 2009)

cement said:


> I would think that the [SIZE=36pt]A[/SIZE]ss team would be into a big red one.
> after all, they are into stormtrooper butts, from what I have read.


Are the  [SIZE=36pt]1[/SIZE]-eyed Wonder Weasels having trouble staying on topic?


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

- A bajillion points to LOTR for Roadwreck having a Star Wars themed user title, when he's supposed to be advocating LOTR.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

Roadwreck is allowed to think that SW episodes 4 - 6 rocked. Epsiodes 1-3 however leave much to be desired. Roadwreck's user title is allowed to reflect that

+999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999

,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999

,

999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,

9

99,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,9

9

9,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,99

9

,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999

,

999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,

9

99,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,9

9

9,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,99

9

,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999

,

999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,

9

99,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,9

9

9,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,99

9

,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999

,

999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,

9

99,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,9

9

9,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,99

9

,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999

,

999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999 LOTR


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

^^^ Inverse of that for conflict of interest and poor engineering ethics.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

Roadwreck doesn't appreciate his engineering ethics being called into question in a debate as stupid as this.

SW -825 Billion points for the low blow.


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Roadwreck doesn't appreciate his engineering ethics being called into question in a debate as stupid as this.
> SW -825 Billion points for the low blow.


Ok, we'll revise.

^^^ Inverse of that for conflict of interest and poor engineering nerddom debate ethics.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

"Probie-one" was bestowed upon Roadwreck by the illustrious RoadGuy

LOTR + 825 Billion


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> "Probie-one" was bestowed upon Roadwreck by the illustrious RoadGuy
> LOTR + 825 Billion


- 825 Billion LOTR for outsider input from non-EB-Survivor participants. Be glad this isn't TV, or you'd be kicked off the island for that.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> - 825 Billion LOTR for outsider input from non-EB-Survivor participants. Be glad this isn't TV, or you'd be kicked off the island for that.


RG is the magnanimous ruler of all that is EB.com, and thus could be deemed to be the ultimate EB-Survivor participant.

SW - 825 Billion for not paying homage to RG.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

rw has a proctologists's finger for an avatar. What's up with that?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 29, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> "Probie-one" was bestowed upon Roadwreck by the illustrious RoadGuy
> LOTR + 825 Billion






roadwreck said:


> RG is the magnanimous ruler of all that is EB.com, and thus could be deemed to be the ultimate EB-Survivor participant.
> SW - 825 Billion for not paying homage to RG.


3.5 Trillion point double penalty to LOTR for name dropping and brown-nosing the ref.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> 3.5 Trillion point double penalty to LOTR for name dropping and brown-nosing the ref.


Brown nosing and name dropping are perfectly acceptable means of getting ahead. (Heavy walking is also a must)

SW minus 500 point tax payer rebate


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> rw has a proctologists's finger for an avatar. What's up with that?


Capt Worley has a rapist's van for an avatar. What's up with that?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> rw has a proctologists's finger for an avatar. What's up with that?


Gives an entirely new meaning to Probie-one :Locolaugh:

+5 LOTR


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

@ the goatse's for wondering why we have proctologist fingers

+ 5000


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

- a zillion LOTR for advocating this:






















And I don't think Frodo enjoyed your finger too much:


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

SW - a zillion for "romantic" picnics






a bonus - 500 for the gay rat tail again


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

+ a billion to SW for their corny love affairs being comprised of gender opposites and containing Natalie Portman.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

Why are the Jedi always wearing matching bathrobes?






- 1 for SW


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> SW - a zillion for "romantic" picnics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is armadilla a dude? were talking pancake there

-200 for burning that image in my eyes


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> CHECK MATE.


This would be in reference to SW episodes 4-6, not episodes 1-3.

-200 to the f[SIZE=36pt]A[/SIZE]il-[SIZE=36pt]team[/SIZE] for an off topic reference.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley has a rapist's van for an avatar. What's up with that?


Are you insinuating Hannibal, BA, Faceman, or Howlin' Mad Murdock (or some combination thereof) were rapists? Wow, you must have watched a lot of LOTR, where that sot of activity was (not so subtley) hinted at.

-1 LOTR


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

we need to be more specific.

the f[SIZE=36pt]A[/SIZE]il-team is a supporter of the child molester [SIZE=36pt]A[/SIZE]rmadilla.

that is a child snatcher van with which they pay homage, the sick effers.

lusone: LOTR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

A-team van&gt;&gt;&gt;proctologist finger

+1 SW


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

I repeat, you are the guys into stormtrooper butts.

that finger is pointing at [SIZE=18pt]you[/SIZE]

lusone:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Just don't put it in me, Mr. LOTR! Don't drink the LOTR Kool-aid. The Force could break you of this.

Many points to SW while deducting as many from LOTR.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

there was no Kool [SIZE=24pt]A[/SIZE]id proffered.

the judge will take note of this false accusation and penalize the pedophiles appropriately.

thank you.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

The judge will also note that Natalie Portman&gt;&gt;&gt;Orlando Bloom and award yet another point to SW.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The judge will also note that Natalie Portman&gt;&gt;&gt;Orlando Bloom and award yet another point to SW.


You are incorrect sir. The judge will note that Liv Tyler &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Natalie Portman x 999999999999999999999999999 and award said point to LOTR.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

funny that you admit that Natilie Portman is so boyish looking you may compare her to a manly man such as Orlando Bloom

lusone:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> You are incorrect sir. The judge will note that Liv Tyler &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Natalie Portman x 999999999999999999999999999 and award said point to LOTR.


rlyflag:

Seen Liv lately?


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> You are incorrect sir. The judge will note that Liv Tyler &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Natalie Portman x 999999999999999999999999999 and award said point to LOTR.



Outright false information. - Eleventy bajillion LOTR.

Not only is Natalie Portman hot, but your "hero" Legolas is extremely effeminate in outward appearance, and sans the (butt) pirate moustache, could easily be mistaken for a woman.

+ eleventy bajillion SW.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

your lewd and sordid observations of the heroic character of Legolas place you in the manditory homophobic sensitivity training cell with your buddy Dleg.

take five points for Griffindor!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> rlyflag:
> Seen Liv lately?



Foul, foul, foul. Clearly a failed attempt at photoshop, which just goes to show that you know you can't win this argument. Besides, I didn't think you were in to women, I thought you liked storm troopers.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

The f[SIZE=18pt]A[/SIZE]il team pedophiles would find boyish Natalie Portman attractive. And of course they would be intimidated by our manly cast of heroes and their rocking beards







lusone: LOTR


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

cement said:


> your lewd and sordid observations of the heroic character of Legolas place you in the manditory homophobic sensitivity training cell with your buddy Dleg.
> take five points for Griffindor!


- infinity for throwing in a Harry Potter reference. To even bring Harry Potter into a Star Wars debate is pure sacrilege.


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> The f[SIZE=18pt]A[/SIZE]il team pedophiles would find boyish Natalie Portman attractive. And of course they would be intimidated by our manly cast of heroes and their rocking beards
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute velvet gown.

-1 LOTR.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Liv tyler is way better than Natalie Portman. +1 LOTR

Acting to Liv is a career. Acting to natalie was just a way to pay for law school....and she wasn't very good at acting either.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> Cute velvet gown.
> -1 LOTR.


We get bonus points though for the blood and armor also pictured

+2 LOTR


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Acting to Liv is a career. Acting to natalie was just a way to pay for law school....and she wasn't very good at acting either.


Yea, just look at her stellar box office smashes:

-Silent fall

-Heavy

-That Thing You Do

-Empire Records

-Armageddon

-50 LOTR for the vastness of suckitude that Liv Tyler has acted in.

- another 50 for LOTR for Liv RUNDGREN having to change her last name just to be cast in a role.


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> We get bonus points though for the blood and armor also pictured
> +2 LOTR



Blood was probably Goatse induced. -1 LOTR.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> Cute velvet gown.
> -1 LOTR.


- 10,000 for lusting after our manly warriors. keep your stormtrooper boy toys and leave our guys alone!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

cement said:


> - 10,000 for lusting after our manly warriors. keep your stormtrooper boy toys and leave our guys alone!


-100,000 for thinking a bunch of bearded hippie-wannabe-burnouts in their grannies' nightgowns are manly.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> A traveling band of Hobbits, merrily making their way along their journey... I think Fromo and Dilbo are a litte more apt to partake in some goatse action than the SW clan.


Let's recap SW episodes 1-3. A group of men in bathrobes, show no interest in women and a continually talking about "the force", cast off the one member of their group who does show an interest in a female (however boyish she may be) and label him as 'evil' and say he has joined 'the dark side'. Now tell me, which characters are more likely to partake in a some goatse action?

+ eleventy billion points LOTR


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

game, set, win!


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

and speaking of Liv Tyler, she used stormwater modeling to stop these dudes.

another jillion pls.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

In all seriousness, I'm glad I got the side of the argument I did. First, LOTR really sucked, and secondly, I'd hate to have all that ghey LOTR stuff in my browser history.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

thank you for the reminder. I need to optimize the efficiency of my computer to do remarkable engineering work.

and I'm not sure about your computer, but mine has heroic images of the epic LOTR trilogy.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> In all seriousness, I'm glad I got the side of the argument I did. First, LOTR really sucked, and secondly, I'd hate to have all that ghey LOTR stuff in my browser history.


You call that a rebuttal?

The f[SIZE=18pt]A[/SIZE]il team has got nothing and is now resorting to childish name calling.

-1 point SW


----------



## The Car (Jan 29, 2009)

My movuie is far superior to both films. Two tons of hurtling death metal is far more manly and entertaining than a bunch of sissy-boys running around either the universe or the shire.

+1 The Car


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> You call that a rebuttal?


Not a rebuttal at all. Watching people try to support LOTR&gt;&gt;SW is like waving at the people on the deck of the Titanic as you row away.

LOTR=Dungeons and Dragons

+billion for SW


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

SW=NAMBLA

+ eleventy one points for LOTR


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 29, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> The f[SIZE=18pt]A[/SIZE]il team has got nothing and is now resorting to childish name calling.


He says as he resorts to childish name calling.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

cement said:


> SW=NAMBLA


Oh dear, I had forgotten about all the "younglings" that the Jedi were recruiting/brainwashing.

- another eleventy billion points from SW


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> He says as he resorts to childish name calling.


i never said I was above it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

LOTR=GLAAD

- eleventy billion LOTR


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> LOTR=GLAAD
> - eleventy billion LOTR


Speaking from first hand knowledge?! :f_115m_e45d7af:

+ 1 LOTR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Speaking from first hand knowledge?! :f_115m_e45d7af:
> 
> + 1 LOTR


Sure am. i watched LOTR, and without a doubt, it was :ghey:

Sooo, I revoke LOTR's point and SW gets another septillion gazillion!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Let me rephrase...you knew what the acronym meant. I had to look it up.

- 666 SW


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 29, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Let me rephrase...you knew what the acronym meant. I had to look it up.
> - 666 SW



and I'm afraid to look it up.

-200 from Cap'n and thus SW


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Let me rephrase...you knew what the acronym meant. I had to look it up.
> - 666 SW


I looked it up to post it. I'd never heard of the group before.

I reclaim my 666, and the 200 from rw, plus another 52239567 for making you add LOTR-like searches to your search history.

SW rules!!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2009)

I also don't know what the acronym means. Another septillion kabillion points for Team 1 becuase our team members

1. Don't have butt sex with storm troopers.

2. Don't carry memberships to NAMBLA.

3. Don't know what GLAAD means.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 29, 2009)

> I also don't know what the acronym means.


No one expected you to.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2009)

I do have to admit I found the group when I put "LOTR fan group" into Google Search.

So that's negative twentykazillion for LOTR.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> No one expected you to.



I thought you were neutral in all this?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 29, 2009)

Chucktown,

This dog is obviously a fan of SW. This dog rocks. 3 points SW.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Chucktown,
> This dog is obviously a fan of SW. This dog rocks. 3 points SW.



1. That was very creative and if you weren't on the other team I would give you a :appl: :appl: :appl: .

2. In the previous post, you in no way whatsoever debated the merits (as if there were any) of SW 1-3.

3. So I don't repeat your previous mistake. SW has no dogs in the movie, LOTR does. 1 jillion and 3 points for LOTR.

4. Team A likes to do it doggy style with stormtroopers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Chucktown,
> This dog is obviously a fan of SW. This dog rocks. 3 points SW.


Hope your wife goes into labor Sunday.

That whole birthing scene in SW was creepy.

-10000 SW


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 29, 2009)

Uhh I don't think that's the analogy you want to go for, in a number of ways.


----------



## klk (Jan 29, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Hope your wife goes into labor Sunday.


:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## klk (Jan 29, 2009)

Consider the universe of South Park, the best TV show ever:

LOTR was the focus of an entire episode, where the boys go on an epic quest to return the LOTR movie to the blockbuster, but the movie was actually a porno mistakinly placed in the LOTR case, and hilariousness ensued. Obviously, the South Park creators like LOTR.

+69 for LOTR

Whereas South Park proclaims that George Lucas has ruined star wars by raping and pillaging it for money

-69000 for SW


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2009)

+ a bajillion SW for me drawing and scanning this.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2009)

- a bajillion SW for giving yourself props


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

OK People, I have added up all the claimed and re-claimed points, and so far this is where we stand:

Star Wars is ahead by 20000010000020000000000030000233333412454 points


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Family Guy and Robot Chicken have both had entire episodes devoted to Star Wars and neither has even mentioned LOTR.

Epic win for SW.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Family Guy and Robot Chicken have both had entire episodes devoted to Star Wars and neither has even mentioned LOTR.
> Epic win for SW.



Both of those shows suck anyway.

20000010000020000000000030000233333412454 x 100 points for LOTR.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

Minus same, for Chucktown defending a story about a world which appears to exist under a command-type economy.

The Star Wars Universe is a well known champion of free trade.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Minus same, for Chucktown defending a story about a world which appears to exist under a command-type economy.
> The Star Wars Universe is a well known champion of free trade.



Minus same for SW for Dleg defending a story about a galaxy that is a well known champion of free trade. That was easy.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

I am a champion of free trade, but free trade requires regulation. That's what the Jedi Knights do. That's why I am a fan.

What's your excuse? I've never seen a hint of economic activity in the stifled world of LOTR. Free trade is against their morals, just as free speech and democracy are. All hail the King!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm.... the silence is deafening.

Plus 1 zillion to Star Wars for reminding Chucktown of the shame in defending something he doesn't believe in!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 29, 2009)

^^^ Well played sir.

+1 to SW because Mr. T said so.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> OK People, I have added up all the claimed and re-claimed points, and so far this is where we stand:
> Star Wars is ahead by 20000010000020000000000030000233333412454 points


- 20000010000020000000000030000233333412454 points to SW for being a blatant nerd


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

Plus that times a zillion for LOTR being such a sucka as to believe I did that. (I was sincerely hoping you would go back and attempt to check my math, though, so I'll give you credit - a zillion minus one)


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

my NCEES approved calculator doesn't have a gazillion button.

nice try though!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

That's why LOTR sucks. The calculators in star wars go to a zillion. That's how they were able to break the light speed barrier.


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

do you have a screen shot?

btw, LOTR doesn't need calculators. we have battle axes and broadswords.

lusone:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 29, 2009)

^It's always brute force with you guys. . not the refined, subtle finesse of THE FORCE.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 29, 2009)

cement said:


> SW=NAMBLA




Who's NAMBLA now?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

cement said:


> do you have a screen shot?
> btw, LOTR doesn't need calculators. we have battle axes and broadswords.
> 
> lusone:


Why yes, as a matter of fact:


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> ^It's always brute force with you guys. . not the refined, subtle finesse of THE FORCE.


I'll bet on brute force anyday.



mudpuppy said:


> Who's NAMBLA now?


you are for creating that photo

- 1 stim er porkage from SW


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

... and any old fool can bludgeon someone with a battleaxe. It takes the talents of a gazillion engineers to come up with a death ray that can annihilate an entire planet.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

Plus 100 for star wars:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Hmmm.... the silence is deafening.
> Plus 1 zillion to Star Wars for reminding Chucktown of the shame in defending something he doesn't believe in!



The silence was deafening because I was driving home and putting my kids to bed.

1. I think it's pure supposition that LOTR is a centrally planned economy. Feudal maybe, centrally planned is a stretch.

2. I was asigned the task of proving that LOTR is better than SW, which I do believe, but even if I didn't I am playing the game beeeoch and you can't take away points for that.

Suck it.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

^^Tacit admission. Point to Star Wars.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

LOTR weenies wouldn't have buttsex with this stormtrooper:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> LOTR weenies wouldn't have buttsex with this stormtrooper:



This kind of shit is getting really difficult to explain to my wife.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2009)

Gandalf smokes too much pot to ever be of much use:






minus 600 for LOTR for having such a terrible role model.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Jan 30, 2009)

I think cement is taking this debate far too seriously.

Minus 10 for LOTR:


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2009)

omg.

displaying a non-MUTCD sanctioned sign in an engineers forum

-1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,00

0,000. for SW

we can cast the ring into the volcano. it's over.


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2009)

Dleg said:


>


this is plus for the good guys right? :dunno:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 30, 2009)

cement said:


> omg.
> displaying a non-MUTCD sanctioned sign in an engineers forum


That's not Earth. Not even your wierd little middle earth for that matter.

That picture was taken on one of the many many planets that have a representative in the council of the New Republic.

The New Republic doesn't use an MUTCD. They say that it is "SOOOOOO 2001"

Negative 5 points for LOTR for wanting to use a non-futuristic MUTCD that wasn't even written to take segway's into consideration yet.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 30, 2009)

Got a new avatar for Team One-dermutts


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 30, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Negative 5 points for LOTR for wanting to use a non-futuristic MUTCD that wasn't even written to take segway's into consideration yet.


Segway's are gay. -1000 points from SW for mentioning them


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 30, 2009)

cement said:


> we can cast the ring into the volcano. it's over.


Nice try, but fail to Team Proctologist for calling the game early and erroneously.

Ludicrous points to SW.


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd rather be the proctologist than be the proctologee

lusone:

how do you color that thumb brown?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 30, 2009)

cement said:


> I'd rather be the proctologist than be the proctologee


rlyflag:

I can understand your love of LOTR a little better now...


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2009)

one trilogy to rule them all.

thank you.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 30, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> As a matter of fact, it is known that ALL storm troopers are male. They are clones of Jenga Fett. Therefore, the female stormtrooper DOES NOT EXIST.
> Point LOTR






Dleg said:


> LOTR weenies wouldn't have buttsex with this stormtrooper:


See above comment made earlier in this debate.

-109 to SW for Dleg refusing to read previous statements made in this debate.


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2009)

personally, I would find it creepy to fool around with a woman that had a male-specific helmet on. like wearing a nixon mask or something.

SW is sick!

- 1 galaxy for SW


----------



## csb (Jan 30, 2009)

The helmets just cover the fact that they are trannies...the giant Stormtrooper helmet covers the Adam's apple.

+75630 points for Team 1


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG! the f[SIZE=36pt]A[/SIZE]il team is posting tucked in trannys!

I think I might be ill.

- 37894632780460436587 to SW for lowering our subterrainian standards!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 30, 2009)

^ - a bazillion points to LOTR for showing absolutely no tolerance of diversity. You are obviously in need of a _sensitivity_ refresher course.


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2009)

I TEACH THE FREAKING SENSITIVTY COURSE YOU PIECE OF TRIPE!!!!

or is that the anger management?

I'm so confused.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, this took some research for me, because I have not seen the SW I,II,III or LOTR trilogies. I know there are cult followings for each and you will never get a definitive answer based on subjective opinions. So ... I researched the earnings. Here is what I found, with my scientific conclusion:

Without adjustment for inflation, SW I, II and III and LOTR 01, 02, 03 were all in the top 100. But, when you take inflation into account, LOTR 03 drops out of the top 100. All of the SW "prequel" movies are in the top 100 adjusted and not adjusted for inflation. There could be an argument made that without inflation factored in, LOTR earned more than SW. HOWEVER, we should also look at the length of the movies it took to earn that. The total run time for the original release of the 3 LOTR movies is 557 minutes, earning $3,013,795,042. The total run time for the original release of the 3 most recent SW movies is 421 minutes, earning $2,422,685,612. The earnings per minute: SW $5,754,597 and LOTR $5,410,763. That's based on the original release length. LOTR added about 2 additional HOURS into the extended releases. That is enough for another full-length movie. I guess they felt incompetent with the original releases and had to play "MINE'S LONGER" 2nd time around. I always judged on quality, not quantity. SW wins for efficiency of earning as presented.


----------



## cement (Jan 30, 2009)

-1 for mary's scary avatar


----------



## maryannette (Jan 30, 2009)

cement said:


> -1 for mary's scary avatar


+2 for new one.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 31, 2009)

+3.

Because team proctologist had no comments on Mary's validated claim of LOTR's incompetence and size envy.

well done Mary.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 31, 2009)

Mary,

Thanks for pointing out that LOTR made more money then SW. I would also like to point out that LOTR cost less to make. The total production costs for LOTR was $281 Million, compared to $343 Million for SW. So in addition to LOTR costing $62 Million less to produce, LOTR brought in $492 million *more* then SW1-3. Over the course of each trilogy, LOTR grossed 2.915 Billion, compared to only SW 2.423 Billion for SW. This means that LOTR had a return on investment of 937% compared to only 606% for SW.

There was a remarkable drop off in revenue from SW1 to SW2. SW2 brought in $275 Million less then SW1. Much of this drop off can be attributed to the excitement and buzz that were generated by the revival of the star wars series and the popularity of the original SW trilogy. Once everyone realized what crap SW episode 1 was they weren't interested in watching the rest. Conversely, LOTR brought in more revenue with each release.

LOTR +492 Million points for being more profitable

and

+3 points to LOTR for responding to Mary's post

-3 points Star Wars for coming up short in the money department.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 31, 2009)

^^ With that being said;

I went out in the yard, and picked a very nice, very perfect apple (SW) off the tree.

Then went two steps further and noticed that my dog had left a huge ole' steamy big one (LOTR) in the yard.

So I figure that if I spent $500 dollars buying that apple tree, many years of care to get it to grow, and with a current value in the thousands of $$, the apple was actually a fairly expensive product.

Then I figured the dog food was bought at Sam's Club, and was fairly cheap, and the steamy dog turd was a somewhat less expensive product.

I then realized that I'd rather pay a little extra for an exceptional product like the apple.

Unlike team Protologist who would rather spend a tad less money *JUST TO STILL HAVE NOTHING MORE THAN A STEAMY DOG TURD OF A MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

+5 to SW

-5 from LOTR for being dogshit.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 31, 2009)

^^

so if you dog shit/apple analogy correlates to the LOTR/SW you seem to be saying you will not be able to make as much money selling apples as you could selling dog shit. Steeler fans really will buy anything I guess.

+5 LOTR for being able to sell dog shit for more the an apple

-5 points SW for a totally illogical response from DV


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 31, 2009)

-10 from LOTR for RW doing bad math.

don't confuse your profit margin from being able to sell your Dog Crap for more $$. Because you can't.

Plus 10 for SW because LOTR is STILL dog crap.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 31, 2009)

^^

Good argument, I combat it with:

SW is horse shit


----------



## cement (Jan 31, 2009)

more logic in RW's post than DV's

+10 LOTR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 31, 2009)

I concur. Another +10 for LOTR.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll see your horse shit, and raise you fighting elephant shit. Because LOTR is a bunch of warrior elephant dung.

+50 for SW.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 31, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I'll see your horse shit, and raise you fighting elephant shit. Because LOTR is a bunch of warrior elephant dung.
> +50 for SW.


SW is lower then whale shit, and as a great man once told me, you can't get much lower then whale shit b/c whale shit is on the bottom of the ocean.



-100 SW


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, LOTR sucks soo bad, it sucks all whale dung from the very lowest bottoms of the ocean.

And not only does it SUCK but LOTR also SWALLOWS.

It swallows the whale shit, and the following excrement is what they make the little bildo huts out of.

-100 for LOTR sucking and swallowing.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh yeah! Well SW BLOWS!

and not only does SW BLOW, but it also takes it in BACK DOOR from whales!

-100 for SW for blowing and taking it in the pooper from whales.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 31, 2009)

Good lord, this is like beating a dead Hobbit. When is this "challenge" going to be over?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 31, 2009)

you mean it's like beating a dead Gungan. They look a lot more like horses then Hobbits do. I bet you can make glue out of them too.





=





SW - 100 points for having something in common with Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## cement (Jan 31, 2009)

it seems that the protologees can't get past the subject of poo.

go find someone else to exam you.

-1000 to SW for being so butt needy.


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a question....does anyone really know when this is over? Is there someone judging for a victor?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 1, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> I have a question....does anyone really know when this is over? Is there someone judging for a victor?



12:00 midnight tonight, which means by tomorrow morning Team A will have voted off one of their members.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 1, 2009)

^^ You have it very wrong.

By tomorrow, team proctologists will have to FINGER one of their own.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 1, 2009)

team proctos take note. Even JRR T admits that the hobbits are"hopeless fantasy nerds"

LOTR = losers


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 1, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> I have a question....does anyone really know when this is over? Is there someone judging for a victor?



Answer:



Road Guy said:


> Debate will end at EST Sunday @ Midnight (2-1-09)


I think that meant at midnight this morning. But the thread isn't locked so let's keep on :deadhorse:

Star Wars RULEZ! :w00t:


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> team proctos take note. Even JRR T admits that the hobbits are"hopeless fantasy nerds"
> 
> 
> 
> LOTR = losers


omg. the gayness of that post is off the scale. :f_115m_e45d7af:

not that anything is wrong with that, but -1111 points to SW for using refrences that site weather elves are circumsized.

good grief get your heads out from under thier kilts!


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> Answer:
> 
> 
> I think that meant at midnight this morning. But the thread isn't locked so let's keep on :deadhorse:


I call a foul on SW for questioning :bowdown: RG's :bowdown: directions.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 1, 2009)

This will be my last post of this challenge. In closing, I would like to note that Team A apparently sees nothing wrong with having butt sex with storm troopers. Bascially, this makes me question what else Team A might consider having butt sex with. What about Wookies, Chewbacca, Darth Vader himself? Is Hans Solo part of Team A's sexual fettishes? We amply established the fact that storm troopers are dudes so putting the storm trooper hat on some chick with a mildy appealing body just doesn't cut it. There is no explanation. I hope Team A can find therapists that will be able to help them with these issues and I hope they are able to get past the fact that their wives, husbands, or significant others will never be storm troopers. They're science fiction and you will never be able to have sex with a storm trooper. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

I would also like to note that at no time did Team 1 express a desire to have sex with Frodo.


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2009)

thank you sir.

I would also like to add that tham f[SIZE=18pt]A[/SIZE]il are active supporters of the pedophilic activities portrayed in SW 1-3, making a mockery of the fine trilogy that preceeded it.

they also have an unnatural need to be examined by a proctologis with oversized red digits. this unseemly behavior has no place on this fine forum.

It is for these reasons that I can see no result other than a win for Team 1.

Thank you for judging.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 1, 2009)

^^ Fine. Argue all those weird off topic positions.

Fact is: SW is better. LOTR sucks. Nuff Said.


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## DVINNY (Feb 1, 2009)

SW is still better.

+5 for SW


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 2, 2009)

:tt:


----------



## Dleg (Feb 2, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> This will be my last post of this challenge. In closing, I would like to note that Team A apparently sees nothing wrong with having butt sex with storm troopers. Bascially, this makes me question what else Team A might consider having butt sex with. What about Wookies, Chewbacca, Darth Vader himself? Is Hans Solo part of Team A's sexual fettishes? We amply established the fact that storm troopers are dudes so putting the storm trooper hat on some chick with a mildy appealing body just doesn't cut it. There is no explanation. I hope Team A can find therapists that will be able to help them with these issues and I hope they are able to get past the fact that their wives, husbands, or significant others will never be storm troopers. They're science fiction and you will never be able to have sex with a storm trooper. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
> I would also like to note that at no time did Team 1 express a desire to have sex with Frodo.



:dunno: What can we say? Buttsex is butttsex, no matter what she has on her head.

LOTR is still gay, though. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 2, 2009)

Dleg said:


> :dunno: What can we say? Buttsex is butttsex, no matter what she he has on her his head.



Dleg, have you not been listening? Storm Troopers are all [SIZE=14pt]MEN[/SIZE]!

-100 points from SW and Dleg for turning this into some sick twisted fantasy version of the Crying Game.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 2, 2009)

^You're the only one "turning" this into the crying game (see your own markups)

-10,003 for LOTR


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 2, 2009)

Dleg said:


> ^You're the only one "turning" this into the crying game (see your own markups)
> -10,003 for LOTR



Huh? :huh:

You are the one talking about having buttsex with stormtroopers. Stormtroopers are men but you seem to be in denial over that fact by continuing to say "she" and "her". I was merely trying to save you a lot of embarrassment and heartache by telling you ahead of time THE PERSON UNDER THAT HELMET IS A DUDE!!!!

-10,004 SW for living in denial.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 2, 2009)

Dleg said:


> :dunno: What can we say? Buttsex is butttsex, no matter what he has on his head.




Did you spend time in prison or something?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you not realize this debate is over?

SW won.


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2009)

you must have mis-read your PM from roadguy. team one won.

you guys have to vote for which loser leaves now.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 2, 2009)

Darth Vader is saddened by f[SIZE=14pt]A[/SIZE]il team's poor effort.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 2, 2009)

team Proctogist is certainly fascinated with buttsechs. Seems to have one track minds.


----------



## Supe (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, what do you expect? They're fresh out of ideas. They can't come up with any reasons why LOTR is better than SW, so all they can do is chase the petty personal attacks on the vastly superior A-Team.

I'm just waiting for a "THAT'S WHAT YOUR MOM SAID" to rear its head.


----------



## csb (Feb 2, 2009)

Your mom called- Star Wars sucks and so do you


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 2, 2009)

Your Mom called me the LORD OF HER RING.


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2009)

> From: Road Guy To: cementSubject: Survivor 1st Challenge
> 
> Congrats to Team 1 for thier victory in the first challenge. Pass along to the other team members. The reason for descision is the superior logic of Team 1 and the fact that Team A can dish it out, but they can't take it.
> 
> Stand by for the second challenge in a message to follow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I realize I am coming in late on this ... but I did take the time to read each and every post.

After it is all said and done, all I can say about SW vs LOTR can be summed up in a single image at this point:







JR


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Your Mom called me the LORD OF HER RING.


Yeah .. only she heard your ghey ring tone ... :f_115m_e45d7af:

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2009)

okay sorry I was out while the first challenge was going on, thread is closed, I will start a poll for voting to see who the board thought did the best job of "debating" later today!

so start thinking about who did the least / most, etc


----------

